# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Orviax

## albertus22

hallo, helpt orviax voor een betere erectie,ik ben 64 jaar en wil nog zo graag.

b.v.d. alb

----------


## christel1

Als je op google gaat lezen, lijkt het wel een wondermiddel.. maar veel geloof zou ik er niet aan hechten. Er bestaan ook nepsites waar je pillen bestelt via internet maar dan niks toe krijgt maar je bankrekening wel gepluimd is (oa met visabetalingen). 
Natuurlijk is het niet plezant om met zo'n probleem naar je huisarts te stappen, maar praten helpt wel en hij kan je gelijk een volledige medische check up geven oa van prostaat enzo ook al is het niet leuk. 
Ik denk dat je je dan toch bij de meer reguliere medicijnen kan houden zoals viagra of levitra en ik denk nu niet dat je op jouw leeftijd nog elke dag van bil wil gaan als ik het zo cru mag stellen maar gewoon genieten van gezonde sex, maar niets van die medicatie werkt zonder voorspel... en er moeten ook gevoelens in het spel zijn

----------

